# Video: GoRemy 'Saudis in Audis' Rap Video Going Viral on YouTube, Available on iTunes



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

McLean, VA based comedian GoRemy has just published his latest album entitled _The Falafel Album[/b] and we're particularly enjoying one cut on it entitled *Saudis in Audis*. Remy's become pretty well known, having appeared on MTV, Best Week Ever, CNN, Fox News, ABC News, Anderson Cooper 360 and more.

Watch his video then click the links below for his website or buy the cut and others from his new album on iTunes.






* GoRemy.com *

* GoRemy on iTunes *_


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

So you guys blog about how funny the video is but moderators lock and hole the thread about it in TCL? :sly:


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

Oh man that was great. thanks for the Friday laugh


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

Hostile;bt582 said:


> So you guys blog about how funny the video is but moderators lock and hole the thread about it in TCL? :sly:


uuhhhhh...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-quot-Saudis-In-Audis-quot&highlight=saudis

what are you talking about? thread is open & was not in the hole 

please take off the tinfoil cap:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hostile;bt582 said:


> So you guys blog about how funny the video is but moderators lock and hole the thread about it in TCL? :sly:


I think Bill just responded but I don't pick and choose what ever mod does. These forums are networked between several websites including me publishing from Fourtitude and not all content choices apply between all sites.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

I could have sworn I saw a "lock" icon on that thread the other day... My bad.


----------

